# sick days



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ryancb596 said:


> what's the average policy on sick days? It just says company policy in all of our agreements but of course thats nowhere to be found. I got sick last weekend and had to go to the doctor. My boss got sick Tuesday and had to stay home and now I've caught what he had. Is it acceptable to go to the doctor yet again? I'd rather go to work but feel I'd be more of a safety hazard than anything



If your sick get in bed put your head on the pillow close your eyes and wake up about 8 hours later you will be just fine.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you want a job the day after your sick day... show up!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Ryancb596 said:


> what's the average policy on sick days? It just says company policy in all of our agreements but of course thats nowhere to be found. I got sick last weekend and had to go to the doctor. My boss got sick Tuesday and had to stay home and now I've caught what he had. Is it acceptable to go to the doctor yet again? I'd rather go to work but feel I'd be more of a safety hazard than anything


I'd suck it up and go to work, 711 us your friend,
42oz mt dew, 
2- packs of chocolate zingers, 
1- pack of daytime cold medicine. 

Then go home and go to bed.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

This can't be a seriuous question?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> This can't be a seriuous question?


Why?:blink:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Why?:blink:


For all types of reasons that I'm sure escape you. :jester:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

if your sick stay home, why get the whole crew sick?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I'd suck it up and go to work, 711 us your friend,
> 42oz mt dew,
> 2- packs of chocolate zingers,
> 1- pack of daytime cold medicine.
> ...


minus the cold medicine, just upsize your normal breakfast, right??:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> For all types of reasons that I'm sure escape you. :jester:


What is the issue? 

He said he is sick here is the remedy,,get in bed put your head on the pillow close your eyes and wake up about 8 hours later you will be just fine.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Orange juice hella! If your the kind of sick where you are sore and coughing like a 100 year old smoker... Stay home. Sleep is your best friend :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> Orange juice hella! If your the kind of sick where you are sore and coughing like a 100 year old smoker... Stay home. Sleep is your best friend :thumbsup:


And some Blackberry Brandy....:thumbup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> What is the issue?
> 
> He said he is sick here is the remedy,,get in bed put your head on the pillow close your eyes and wake up about 8 hours later you will be just fine.


Harry, I usually don't get mad at you, but your really pissin me off with that, so for you, right now its STFU. :thumbsup:



It ain't always so simple pal.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I stayed home sick on Monday and 1/2 day on Tues.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Harry, I usually don't get mad at you, but your really pissin me off with that, so for you, right now its STFU. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't always so simple pal.


I Know that , so go take a nap before sunset..:thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

With my firm, if you are short term sick, we may cover a day or two, had a few guys we covered and next thing you know they are sick every week. Same old same old a few knuckle heads ruin it for all.

Long term we have covered up to 6 weeks. Prior to stopping you pay we notify the worker or his family. I had a guy out 6 months in a comma and was questionable if he was coming back for 4 months, we held his spot hoping he might make a full recovery (very slowly hew did). His sister complained to the hall when we stopped his pay after 6 weeks.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I caught something from one of our helpers a week ago because he didn't stay home.

I didn't stay home and came in with it and then one of my techs caught it, and it put him out of work for a day and he was obviously still sick when he came back. Now we'll see who else gets it.

I know the temptation is to come in and work through it; I feel like I'm dropping the ball when I stay home, so there's definitely a motivation not to do it.

But given the above, I really have to think it makes the most sense just to use the sick leave. That's what it's there for.

-John


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Some people just can't get enough of themselves. The git-er-done bunch. I agree with Mike, STFU!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Big John said:


> I caught something from one of our helpers a week ago because he didn't stay home.
> 
> I didn't stay home and came in with it and then one of my techs caught it, and it put him out of work for a day and he was obviously still sick when he came back. Now we'll see who else gets it.
> 
> ...


That's why I stayed home. That and puking.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You can goto the doctor as you see fit since you are responsible to pay the doctor through insurance or your policy that you earned. As far as calling in sick, I only do it if I'm really sick. If you can kinda goto work do it, after they see you puke in the corner you are off the hook and can go home. If you don't abuse calling in sick don't sweat it.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> minus the cold medicine, just upsize your normal breakfast, right??:thumbup::thumbup:


Bingo! Sugar kills germs, I am sure it.


----------

